# Pole Dancing for Fitness



## mactabby (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been pole dancing (for fun and fitness only) for about 4 months, and I absolutely LOVE it!!! I'm not lying when I say its the best exercise EVER. *hehe* Pole dancing first got my interest about 3 years ago when I saw Shelia Kelley (SFactor) on Oprah, but I never knew how I could go about doing it as there is no classes or anything around here. But until recently when I discovered it on youtube, I had the itch to try it again. The first video I saw on there was by a girl named TaraKarina. This girl is amazing, look her up. Her dancing style is more like ballerina/gymnastics rather then "raunchy". But after watching her and MANY others on there, I bought a pole (xpole) and been self teaching myself ever since. I learn from watching youtube, dvds and reading (pole fitness) forums. I'm doing pretty good...... Can do all kinds of tricks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think its SO fun, and it really is an amazing workout. Besides mac, this is my other obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO, are there any pole dancers on here?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2008)

PoleDance.se - Kurser i Stockholm, Sverige - Polefitness


She's friggen strong as hell, self trained, unbelievably fit, and graceful as hell.


----------



## mactabby (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG and gorgeous to add!!! She has the same pole as me too, but mines crome. Thanks for that, I bookmarked it. I'm always on the look out for new inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keeps me motivated. Do you pole?


----------



## redambition (Aug 9, 2008)

i've done one class and i LOVED it.

I have to wait til i move out of home again (not that long now, hopefully...) to take it up. my mother just would not understand and hiding any injuries from her would be impossible.


----------



## mactabby (Aug 9, 2008)

I always wanted to do a class. I bet its alot more fun doing it with a group, rather then by yourself......... *lol* Oh yeah the injuries would definitely be hard to hide. *lol* When I first started my legs would stay covered in bruises. Looked like I've been abused really bad. Most of them were inside my thighs, so you could imagine what people thought when I wore shorts/skirts.  I think my legs are getting used to it now though, because I don't hardly bruise anymore (very little). I mostly get them now when learning new moves, when the pole rubs on new parts of the body.


----------



## redambition (Aug 9, 2008)

oh yeah, those bruises are a killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i did the class i had massive bruises on both knees (i fell a couple of feet onto the floor trying to do a Vanessa) and lots on my calves and shins. it was scaaaaary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was showing people at work, they'd turn pale at the sight of them.

a couple of girls i did the class with did take it up straight away, and they did find that the bruising lessened with time.


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2008)

I've wanted to try it out as well but I don't really have room for a pole at home.


----------



## revinn (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been doing Cardio Strip on and off for the past six months since I joined the gym. These past two months, I've been doing it twice a week, and I could not love it more. Nothing tones my thighs and arse faster then this friggin' class. I'm actually shaking after, but it feels so good and I feel more comfortable in my own skin!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mactabby* 

 
_OMG and gorgeous to add!!! She has the same pole as me too, but mines crome. Thanks for that, I bookmarked it. I'm always on the look out for new inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keeps me motivated. Do you pole?_

 
Unfortunately not. I haven't the time, and the closest pole class is 30 or so miles away and I'm too lazy to drive that far.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 9, 2008)

I would LOVE to do this but pole sets cost up to £160 - for a piece of metal and a dvd...please... lol


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 12, 2008)

I brought the XPOLE and put it up in my room! Best buy ever!


----------



## Pnk85 (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been doing Sheila Kelley's S Factor for 6 weeks now and I absolutely LOVE it, they do yoga/pilates for the first hour of the class and then the second hour we do pole dancing.  My entire body is slowly toning up and tightening with each class I attend.  I also love the fact that there are absolutely no mirrors in the studio and the lights are dim.


----------



## fingie (Aug 14, 2008)

I work at a strip club (and have for 3 years as a bartender) and I can do better pole tricks than most of the dancers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want one in my house...hopefully soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to convince the bf though, plus our ceilings aren't really high enough.  I just mainly mess around when we're closed or play around with some of the girls before my shift when its slow


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 14, 2008)

I want to do that so badly!

The sad thing is that right now I feel like I'm too big. Once I drop some weight I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 14, 2008)

I've wanted to try this but there isn't a class near me.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2008)

Once softball season ends, I may go give a class a shot.


----------



## BellaLeben (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh I want to try it, and eventually get a pole for my house. Sounds like fun plus a great workout!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 15, 2008)

I taught myself how to do pole tricks. Like the girl above me, I worked in a strip club ( I was the housemom so I did hair and make up ) and I ended up teaching the dancers a few things. I got tons of bruises at first, but the strength I've built up more than makes up for the bruises. Those become few and far between after a while anyway and you're left with the most toned body you could ever imagine. I'm even going to see if my roommate wants to install a pole in our spare bedroom. We have really high ceilings, hardwood floors and lots of room so the spare room is perfect.
Unfortunately I can't do any tricks right now because I'm pregnant, but as soon as this baby comes out I'm installing a pole! haha


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_PoleDance.se - Kurser i Stockholm, Sverige - Polefitness


She's friggen strong as hell, self trained, unbelievably fit, and graceful as hell._

 
OMG I've been obsessed with that website since you posted it. She is so pretty and my inspiration/motivation for working out. I only wish she was in America, specifically Orlando, FL so I could take her classes lol


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything good/bad about carmen electra's pole setup kit. The "Electra Pole" ? It's only like $130 but I am scared I would climb on it and it would collapse/tear a hole in my ceiling


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought that stripping book called The S Factor by Sheila Kelley and some stripping DVDs from Carmen Electra along with modern, lyrical, jazz and ballet dance.

While I don't pole dance (yet- I'm 17 and legally I can't buy a pole or take pole classes) but I'd love to take some when I move to Pittsburgh in a few years, theres a pole dancing studio not too far from where I'll be living.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidstar* 

 
_OMG I've been obsessed with that website since you posted it. She is so pretty and my inspiration/motivation for working out. I only wish she was in America, specifically Orlando, FL so I could take her classes lol_

 
She's unbelievably driven. I'm always impressed by her efforts.


----------



## Korms (Sep 16, 2008)

I looked into classes local to my area but they are so expensive, it costs £50 for about 4 sessions.  Bah.


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Has anyone heard anything good/bad about carmen electra's pole setup kit. The "Electra Pole" ? It's only like $130 but I am scared I would climb on it and it would collapse/tear a hole in my ceiling _

 

I've heard good reviews and I've also heard bad ones. It's supposed to hold up to 220 pounds, but I have read countless reviews that's not safe. BUT I have read other reviews that if you read the directions right, bolt it into the ceiling and install it correctly it should work.

carmen electra pole review - Google Search

^I was able to search up tons of reviews.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

You need to make sure u install any at home pole the right way, I think thats why u see so many mixed reviews for Carmens.

I don't use it for fitness though,I'd rather run and do squats ect...But I learned how to work a pole and do a striptease just so I could treat my man and get a lil workout along with that lol. But I really credit my body to ''normal'' exercise lol.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to get myself a pole and try this. I feel kind of shy about dancing in front of other women.


----------



## Jennilyn (Jul 13, 2010)

I am in love with pole dancing. Im actually a dancer in las vegas and I love the aerial arts. Yay for pole dancing! 

Ive danced with ipdfa instructor of the year Jamilla Deville :: THE ART OF POLE :: 

she has  a series of tutorial dvds for those of you who can't acces classes! 

And for any of you ladies visiting las vegas check out Fawnias Pole fitness studio, she is among the best!  And she offers parties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for fun, for fitness, for flight


----------



## Jennilyn (Jul 13, 2010)

and for those considering on buying a pole at home. DO YOUR RESEARCH many poles you can find at adult stores or spencers are unsafe! like carmen electras. Xpole and Lil minx are professional brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope this helps


----------



## yazerella (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, I'd love to try pole dancing!! It sounds so fun.. Except I have absolutely NO upper body strength whatsoever. Do I have to have some before I start?


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been wanting to do this for so long! I don't have the money to buy a pole at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend wants to install one in his living room, hahahaha. Hmm...I've seen DIY instructions on how to make your own pole, but I don't know how safe that'd be :\


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

I've always wanted to try a class! Pole dancers always have such amazing core and upper body strength.


----------



## Daladoir (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my god, so glad this thread exists, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I started pole dancing when I started uni (we have a society) three years ago and it's basically the only exercise-type class that I've kept up. 

  Also... for the love of god do not buy a Carmen pole. They are cheaper, but I have heard absolute horror stories about them ranging from snapping in half, to falling, to having really poor joints that cut the user. Save up and buy yourself an X-Pole. It'll be much more worth it.


----------

